# ITT: We name herp species only using pictures



## mad_at_arms (Jan 27, 2012)

Thought I'd start off a fun thread for the weekend.

As the title suggests in this thread using only pictures, we name herp species. (common or scientific names) 


Make the species association to the image as simple as the name of the thing in the image,(how it is spelt or how its pronounced) harder(part of the word) or more cryptic (such as, play on words, slang etc.) 
Some bending or loosening of words will be required. 

I'll walk us through an easy one:





(If you don't know who this might be right click on the image and open in a new tab to see the address of the original image for a hint)
Actor/artist: Common




The grim reaper AKA Death




Adding machine--->Adder
So we have Common Death Adder
Pretty easy huh?

THIS IS NOT AN ID THREAD

*so please don't post a picture of the actual animal YOU are trying to portray.
*
If your guessing maybe quote the post number of the one your guessing?
That way the OP of the guess can verify if its a difficult one.

I'll get the ball rolling.












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















Use this----------------- to show a new species if you are posting multiples.
Lets Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 27, 2012)

Some red headed dinosaur takes Miley Cyrus and has a bat over Vin Diesal under the window by the bush.

Sounds like a dodgy porn flick.


----------



## leamos (Jan 27, 2012)

Underwoodisaurus milii


----------



## Ryant16 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Some red headed dinosaur takes Miley Cyrus and has a bat over Vin Diesal under the window by the bush.
> 
> Sounds like a dodgy porn flick.



That made my night. Very amusing


----------



## leamos (Jan 28, 2012)

Is the second one Strophurus ciliaris?

The first pic is a strop for sharping blades/knives but how Vin Diesel fits in there I dunno


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Some red headed dinosaur takes Miley Cyrus and has a bat over Vin Diesal under the window by the bush.
> 
> Sounds like a dodgy porn flick.



More like a hollywood blockbuster!



leamos said:


> Is the second one Strophurus ciliaris?
> 
> The first pic is a strop for sharping blades/knives but how Vin Diesel fits in there I dunno


 Yep

Fast and Furious 5


----------



## saximus (Jan 28, 2012)

Olive Python

This is probably a bit easy:


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 28, 2012)

more hot chicks getting laid while eating then lying about it to ya mates


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 28, 2012)

"Morelia bredlii"
Nice one Saximus

O.k. here's another


----------



## eipper (Jan 28, 2012)

Saltuarius cornutus


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 28, 2012)

Waruikazi is that
Ctenotus robustus??


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh so close! Ctenotus vertibralis. But i guess it could have gone either way


----------



## saximus (Jan 28, 2012)

How the crap did you get that from those pictures?? I actually thought you were just taking the piss and they were just random pictures


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 28, 2012)

Your turn Sax...


----------



## saximus (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm on my phone so I can't. I will when I get to my computer. Love the concept of this thread though


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 28, 2012)

saximus said:


> How the crap did you get that from those pictures?? I actually thought you were just taking the piss and they were just random pictures


AROD is my friend


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 28, 2012)

Spotted marsh frog?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## leamos (Jan 29, 2012)

Mountain Dragon


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 29, 2012)

Correct leamos.
Anyone else going to have a go at making some?


----------



## MathewB (Jan 29, 2012)

My head hurts


----------



## james.5 (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 29, 2012)

fantastic but i suck at these


----------



## saximus (Jan 29, 2012)

Mad at arms - Olive Ridley Turtle?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 29, 2012)

No idea what's going on here


----------



## saximus (Jan 29, 2012)

Read the OP and look at the previous examples. It's not rocket surgery


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 29, 2012)

saximus said:


> Read the OP and look at the previous examples. It's not rocket surgery


No I get the gist I just don't know how to work out any of these haha


----------



## MathewB (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll take a stab in the dark and say Common Brown Snake at yours gordo


----------



## saximus (Jan 29, 2012)

James.5 - Tiger Snake?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 29, 2012)

saximus said:


> James.5 - Tiger Snake?


Gotta be!!!! I can't believe I got stuck on the tin (Sn) man.
Nice one.


----------



## saximus (Jan 29, 2012)

Haha that had me stumped for a while too. I don't know what the second picture represents but the other three fit


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 29, 2012)

I lose it every time I scroll past that uni brow on Waruikazi's last one.



MathewB said:


> I'll take a stab in the dark and say Common Brown Snake at yours gordo



Awesome.


----------



## Specks (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 236319

View attachment 236320

View attachment 236321

View attachment 236322

View attachment 236323


----------



## james.5 (Jan 30, 2012)

saximus said:


> Haha that had me stumped for a while too. I don't know what the second picture represents but the other three fit



The second pic's a ger - a mongolian felt tent


----------



## MathewB (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine might be a bit difficult but if you ever watched Blackadder Goes Forth (Last episode) you'll get it, maybe. But incase you don't; A fox is __________.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 31, 2012)

Cunningham's Skink


----------



## MathewB (Jan 31, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Cunningham's Skink




Maybe it wasn't so hard hahaha


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 31, 2012)

SamNabz#40
Ridge Tailed monitor.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 31, 2012)

Good man


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 31, 2012)

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

